

Node.js 0.4.5 Released w/ many bug fixes - chapel
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/04/02/node-v0-4-5/

======
wvl
I love node, but can we please stop submitting every minor release? Anyone
interested in a minor release is already following node.

~~~
dualogy
Well I for one am not interested in 90% of submissions here but like you I
have to live with the voting system here to take care of this... and I simply
don't read what I'm not interested in. Since GitHub does not notify me
satisfactorily about new releases -- "watching" projects gives me a huge noisy
stream about _all_ their various activities so a new release gets lost in that
stream -- and since twitter.com/nodejs is unfortunately not maintained, YC HN
is an outstanding way to get notified about new NodeJS, jQuery etc. releases.

------
mwill
I don't follow V8 version to version, I'm a little bit curious: I notice each
node release has a newer V8 version, is this just grabbing a newer version of
V8 as a general practice, or is there specific changes in V8 applicable to
node?

(The may be a question better asked on the google group)

------
bauchidgw
awesome, but could somebody explain a unix noob on whats the easiest way to
update an existing node.js (ubuntu) installation?

~~~
selectnull
I use ppa:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip

sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get install nodejs

I got 0.4.5 this morning from the usual upgrade, before I even saw the news.

~~~
ashchristopher
On 64-bit Ubuntu you will only get 0.2.6

Reading package lists... Done

Building dependency tree

Reading state information... Done

The following NEW packages will be installed:

    
    
      nodejs
    

0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.

Need to get 0B/1,834kB of archives.

After this operation, 5,349kB of additional disk space will be used.

Selecting previously deselected package nodejs. (Reading database ... 57171
files and directories currently installed.)

Unpacking nodejs (from .../nodejs_0.2.6~lucid1~ppa201101061407_amd64.deb) ...

Setting up nodejs (0.2.6~lucid1~ppa201101061407) ...

